# Stabilität von Carbon Rahmen



## xrated (7. September 2017)

Häufig sieht man ja Carbon Rahmen die erheblich leichter als der Alu Rahmen vom gleichen Modell sind z.B. Alu 3kg, Carbon knapp über 2kg. Ist denn Carbon wirklich derart zugfester das man soviel spart? 
Bei vielen Carbon Bikes liest man dann im Test was davon das der Hinterbau dann nicht so steif sei.

Den dürfte zwar jeder kennen:




Aber achtet mal auf den Ton, da hört man bereits knapp unter 800 die Fasern knacken wenn nicht sogar schon früher.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2017)

Und du weisst woher, dass die Geräusche von den Fasern kommen und dass das schädlich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (8. September 2017)

Gähn


----------



## Danimal (8. September 2017)

Jeder, der schonmal gegrillt hat, weiß, dass Kohle überhaupt nicht so stabil ist, wie uns die Fahrradindustrie weismachen will. Ich drücke seit 30 Jahren meine Kippen auf dem Oberrohr aus - den Stahl- und Alurahmen hat das nie etwas ausgemacht. Beim Carbonrahmen ist schon ein richtiges Loch entstanden, was aber ganz praktisch ist, weil ich die Kippen da dann in den Rahmen schmeissen kann - keep the trails tidy und so.
Carbon ist - vergleichbar mit dem Internet - eine Mode, die bald wieder vorbei sein wird. Dann fahren wir wieder alle Stahl- oder Betonrahmen.


----------



## Florent29 (8. September 2017)

Danimal schrieb:


> Carbon ist - vergleichbar mit dem Internet - eine Mode, die bald wieder vorbei sein wird. Dann fahren wir wieder alle *Stahl- oder Betonrahmen*.



Oder noch besser: Stahlbetonrahmen. Das Material hat sich bei Autobahnbrücken und brutalistischen Bürohäusern schließlich bewährt.


----------



## --- (8. September 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Aber achtet mal auf den Ton, da hört man bereits knapp unter 800 die Fasern knacken wenn nicht sogar schon früher.



Und du denkst also das bei Alu nichts passiert nur weil du nichts hörst? Das ist schon sehr naiv.


----------



## xrated (8. September 2017)

Habe ich das behauptet? Man sieht doch bei Alu auch ganz klar das sich der Rahmen bei ähnlicher Last plastisch verformt.


----------



## Florent29 (8. September 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet? Man sieht doch bei Alu auch ganz klar das sich der Rahmen bei ähnlicher Last plastisch verformt.



Das Gefährliche bei Alu sind nicht die plastischen Verformungen - wenn es so weit kommt, ist der Rahmen eh Schrott. Das weitaus häufigere Schadensbild sind Haarrisse an den stark belasteten Stellen, zB der Dämpferaufnahme, die sich dann weiterfressen.

Deshalb ja Stahlbeton. Beton ist druckfest, Stahl zugfest. Und es knackt auch nicht!


----------



## xrated (8. September 2017)

Ja die Risse die kommen vermutlich durchs schweissen und nach einigen Lastwechseln weil das Material vorgeschädigt ist oder wie läuft das?
Alu hält ja auch nicht ewig weil die Anzahl der Lastwechsel begrenzt ist.
Ein Carbonrahmen hält theoretisch ewig solange er nicht überlastet wird. Aber wie erkennt man sowas?
Bei z.B. DH fragt man sich aber schon ob da manche Rahmen nicht generell unterdimensioniert sind, in dem Video sieht man ja das der Rahmen vor dem Bruch schon deutliche Anzeichen von Überlastung von sich gibt. Und wenn man pro Fahrt auch nur einen so einen Knackser hat...


----------



## Florent29 (8. September 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Ja die Risse die kommen vermutlich durchs schweissen und nach einigen Lastwechseln weil das Material vorgeschädigt ist oder wie läuft das?



Exactly. In den wenigsten Fällen werden Alurahmen ja so lange/häufig gefahren, dass ihre Lebensdauer überschritten wird. Die meisten Alu-Brüche haben Produktionsfehler als Ursache - dann kommt ein Sprung, ein Crash oder einfach nur Dauerbelastung und es macht Knack.



xrated schrieb:


> Bei z.B. DH fragt man sich aber schon ob da *manche Rahmen nicht generell unterdimensioniert sind*, in dem Video sieht man ja das der Rahmen vor dem Bruch schon deutliche Anzeichen von Überlastung von sich gibt. Und wenn man pro Fahrt auch nur einen so einen Knackser hat...



Das dürfte die häufigste Ursache von Carbonbrüchen heutzutage sein - die groben Fehler der frühen Carbon-Jahre passieren mittlerweile ja nicht mehr. Gerade kompromisslos auf Leichtbau getrimmte Rahmen wie zB die Radon Slide Carbon-Serie ist im Prinzip mit Absicht unterdimensioniert.


Das Video ist schon ein paar Tage alt - 2012 glaube ich. Seitdem hat sich im Carbonbau noch mal einiges getan. Das Santa Cruz V10 ist zB erst seit MJ 2011 aus Carbon!

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Carbon-Ära im Fahrradbau an sich gerade mal 20 Jahre alt ist. Der erste, der die Tour de France auf Carbon gewonnen hat (oder auch nicht, wie man's nimmt), war Lance Armstrong 1999! Das ist gerade mal 19 Jahre her - kaum zu glauben, oder?

Und im DH ist es noch krasser: Der Erste, der ein Weltcuprennen auf einem Carbonbike gewonnen hat, müsste 2011 Greg Minnaar gewesen sein (Fort William, wo sonst?), der erste Gesamtweltcup 2012 Aaron Gwin.
Ich finde, für gerade mal 6 Jahre in diesem Sport, sind die Carbonis schon sehr weit gekommen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (8. September 2017)

Ich sag Bescheid, wenn mein Spicy mal bricht. Bei Alu hatte ich in der Vergangenheit schon insgesamt 7 Brüche. Da ich so hart nicht fahre und auch nicht sehr schwer bin, gehe ich davon aus, dass man bei ALU konstruktiv genauso viel falsch machen kann, wie bei Carbon. Es bleibt der Vorteil, dass es etwas leichter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corsa222 (9. September 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Häufig sieht man ja Carbon Rahmen die erheblich leichter als der Alu Rahmen vom gleichen Modell sind z.B. Alu 3kg, Carbon knapp über 2kg. Ist denn Carbon wirklich derart zugfester das man soviel spart?



Kannst du zu so einem Modell mal einen Link geben? Meist bewegt sich der Unterschied bei eher im Bereich 500 Gramm als 1000. Außer vielleicht es gibt den Alurahmen in 2 Qualitätsstufen.


----------



## xrated (9. September 2017)

z.B. Propain Tyee oder WME Enduro, da geht das schon Richtung 800g. Ein Scott Genius 900 wiegt z.B. auch nur 2,05kg.
Wenn man dagegen mal bei YT sieht, da wiegt die Carbonversion kaum weniger (Hinterbau Alu, weils angeblich nichts bringt).
Capra und Nomad wiegt dagegen 2,7kg in Carbon.
Im Rennradbereich sinds glaube auch nur 100-200g aber da wiegt der Carbonrahmen ja nur 1kg.


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2017)

Echt spannend


----------



## adrenochrom (11. September 2017)

total


----------



## S-H-A (11. September 2017)

Diesmal bringt die Diskussion bestimmt etwas! Ganz bestimmt. Denn Carbon ist nun mal schwarz. Und da es Nachts kälter ist als draußen und das Carbon ja schwarz ist kann es schon passieren das Alu anders ist.


----------



## Blaubarschbub (11. September 2017)

Bin mal wieder zu spät. Zusammenfassung bitte  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (11. September 2017)

Blaubarschbub schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder zu spät. Zusammenfassung bitte  Danke



Kein Problem. Bitteschön: 
Gfnhhhhtnreerhfdjgkdfknffzijffgj frughhhfhjööäuzftzhftz
Ghefgzijzukzttsd


Das war es im Wesentlichen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. September 2017)

Das gute an Carbon ist ja, wenn es bricht kann man es kleben


----------



## Blaubarschbub (11. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Bitteschön:
> Gfnhhhhtnreerhfdjgkdfknffzijffgj frughhhfhjööäuzftzhftz
> Ghefgzijzukztts
> 
> Das war es im Wesentlichen.



Danke. Und hier verfilmt


----------



## S-H-A (11. September 2017)

Ich finde Carbon ist ehrlicher als Alu. Wenn es bricht dann knallt es und man weiß Bescheid. Ok kaputt. 
Alu ist da viel hinterfo..iger!  Knickt vor Angst ein und macht still und leise die Biege!!!


----------



## decolocsta (11. September 2017)

Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema, wären da nicht diese unqualifizierten Zwischenrufe.


----------



## Terencehill82 (11. September 2017)

Carbon passt halt wunderbar zu dieser kurzlebigen Bikewelt wo einem suggeriert wird jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen zu müssen.
Wer dem Trend folgt fährt sein bike eh selten mehrere Jahre.Wer ein Rad wie ein Kumpel sucht und es mehrere Jahre /Jahrzehnte nutzen möchte wird mit Sicherheit nicht zu Carbon greifen.
Das Carbon nunmal ein Kunststoff ist und nicht besonders nachhaltig (Thema recycling) muss auch jedem klar sein.
Ich hatte auch einige Carbonbikes und fahre aktuell Stahl,-ist für mich der symphatischere Werkstoff und absolut sorgenfrei auf viele viele Jahre...

Soll jeder fahren was er mag....


----------



## decolocsta (11. September 2017)

Warum schließen sich Jahre oder Jahrzehnte lange Nutzung und Carbon aus?

In meiner Frage steckt keine Provokation, mich interessiert das wirklich, lerne gern was dazu.


----------



## Terencehill82 (11. September 2017)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Warum schließen sich Jahre oder Jahrzehnte lange Nutzung und Carbon aus?
> 
> In meiner Frage steckt keine Provokation, mich interessiert das wirklich, lerne gern was dazu.


Carbon kann sicherlich genauso lange halten wie Stahl oder Alu ,die Frage ist wie man sein Bike nutzt. Und das Stahl  unkritischer auf diverse Querbelastungen oder dusseligkeiten mit spitzen Steinen reagiert ist wohl klar.
Für die Belastung für die es gedacht und berechnet ist, ist carbon hervorragend.Aber leider als "Kumpel" im Alltag zu empfindlich meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## adrenochrom (11. September 2017)

stahl beste


----------



## Terencehill82 (11. September 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> stahl beste


Versuch da mal einen Rahmenbruch zu provozieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (11. September 2017)

schwergewicht schafft das 
und daunhilldepp erst recht


----------



## Terencehill82 (11. September 2017)

Bis das Vollmaterial bricht muss es schon mind 100 Jahre gerostet haben


----------



## GravityFan (11. September 2017)

@xrated
Prinzipiell bin ich bei Kohlefaserrahmen auch etwas kritisch. Zwar können aus CFK leichtere Rahmen gefertigt werden als aus den meisten anderen Materialien ohne dass man befürchten muss, dass die Standardlastfälle den Rahmen reißen lassen, aber gerade im Fall von MTBs ist die anfällig gegen Stürze etc. schon ein Problem. Ob ein CFK-Rahmen im Falle eines Sturzes/Steinschlags/Aufsetzers etc. jetzt zwangsläufig vorher reißt/bricht als ein vergleichbarer Alurahmen kann wohl nur jemand mit Glaskugel sagen, da einfach zu viele Faktoren dort mitreinspielen. Fakt ist aber ganz klar: Im Falle eines Metallrahmens (egal ob Alu, Stahl, Titan etc.) siehst du den Schaden meist direkt (Beule, Verformung, Riss, Bruch) während ein Kohlefaserrahmen äußerlich absolut unversehrt aussehen kann aber intern delaminiert ist. Bei dem verlinkten Video von Santa Cruz wurde ähnliches schon in den Kommentaren geschrieben und auch noch ein paar andere interessante Videos verlinkt:












Hier redet ein CFK-Experte aus dem Flugzeugbau, der sich jetzt auf die Untersuchung von Kohlefaser-Fahrradrahmen spezialisiert hat, über die Eigenheiten von diesem Material im Fahrradbau. Ziemlich interessant das Ganze. Wie man da sehen kann sind Kohlefaserrahmen auch sehr anfällig gegenüber Fertigungsfehlern (Lufteinschlüsse, ausbleibender Korrosionsschutz etc.) während selbst am Fließband geschweißte Alurahmen mitlerweile eine ziemlich gute Qualität erreichen können. 

Insgesamt kann ein CFK-Rahmen bei geringerem Gewicht genauso stabil wie ein Alurahmen konstruiert sein, der weniger wiegt. Ob aber ein Beschädigung in einem vermeintlichen Überlastfall eintritt kann meist der Endanwender nicht wirklich sagen. Da sind dann Verfahren wie in den Videos oben erklärt (Röntgen etc.) erforderlich. 
Letztens im Bikepark habe ich jemanden getroffen, der innerhalb von einem Jahr schon seit 3tes Specialized Demo Carbon (das neue Asymetrische) fährt, weil die ersten zwei Risse am Steuerrohr entwickelt haben. Selber konnte er da aber nicht sehen ob das nur ein Lackriss oder ein Riss in den Fasern ist, weil die oberste Faserschicht gut aussehen kann und darunter ist es delaminiert. So war es dann nämlich auch und die Rahmen wurden (dafür aber sehr vorbildlich) schnell von Specialized ausgetauscht. 

Da ich nach einem Crash eher so der "Räder lassen sich noch drehen? Passt!"-Typ bin, der nicht gewillt ist viel Geld für eine Rahmenuntersuchung herzugeben, werde ich mir nicht so bald einen CFK-Rahmen holen und lieber auf Alu setzen. Bin letztens erst unglücklich von einer Northshore gedropt und bin ziemlich laut mit dem Tretlager auf einem der haltenden Baumstämme daneben aufgesetzt. Resultat: Holzsplitter am Tretlager aber alles in Butter. Bei einem Kohlefaserrahmen wüsste ich jetzt nicht ob das noch hält oder nicht. Könnte, könnte aber auch nicht...


----------



## Vicious6circle (12. September 2017)

Für mich persönlich ist Carbon garnicht mal so interessant. Der kleine Gewichtsvorteil von Rahmen ist mir den gewaltigen Aufpreis nie und nimmer Wert.

Alu hat sich bewährt, ist günstiger und irgendwie sowieso sympathischer. Auch auf die Drehmomente beim Schrauben muss man nicht so genau achten wie bei Carbon.

Einziges Pro von Carbon: hübsche Rahmenformen werden ermöglicht.


----------



## decolocsta (12. September 2017)

Mich reizt Carbon einfach von der technisches Seite, interessiere mich derzeit ein wenig für ein Carbon bike. Carbon soll es sein weil die letzten 25 Räder alle aus alu waren und ich einfach mal Lust hätte. Male mir keine praktischen Vorteile aus, ist eher neugier und die Lust auf was neues.


----------



## feedyourhead (12. September 2017)

Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Der kleine Gewichtsvorteil


Bewertet jeder anders... Für jeden, der ein leichtes Bike will bleibt eben nur Carbon. Berechtigterweise.
Und eine Differenz von sagen wir mal grob einem Viertel des Rahmengewichts bewertet sicher auch nicht jeder als klein.
(Mag sein, dass dich persönlich ein paar hundert Gramm nicht jucken)



Vicious6circle schrieb:


> ist mir den gewaltigen Aufpreis nie und nimmer Wert.


Das mit dem gewaltigem Preisunterschied war vielleicht vor 5 Jahren noch so.



Vicious6circle schrieb:


> Alu hat sich bewährt, ist günstiger und irgendwie sowieso sympathischer. Auch auf die Drehmomente beim Schrauben muss man nicht so genau achten wie bei Carbon.


Wahrscheinlich hattest Du selbst einfach noch keinen Carbonrahmen. Klar...wenn der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass mann die Schrauben nicht mehr gefühllos anknallen darf bis es den Saft rauspresst oder man vermisst das Bike mit den Rahmen voraus auf Betonpoller zu werfen, ist Carbon vielleicht wirklich nicht das richtige Material. Verzichtet man darauf, sollte die Haltbarkeit definitiv (bei gleicher Auslegung und bei gleichem Gewicht sowieso) über Alu liegen.


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

Ok mal ernsthaft. Mir ging es beim Kauf meines aktuellen Carbon Bikes nicht ums Gewicht, das war, ist und bleibt für mich immer zweitrangig. War einfach neugierig, aber auch skeptisch. Vorurteile hat man ja reichlich im Kopf. Aber nach den ersten Monaten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen irgendwann wieder ein Alubike zu kaufen. Es fährt sich einfach stabiler. Durch die Steifigkeiten ist es viel direkter, schneller. Hatte das Glück vor ein paar Wochen das Alu Pendant probieren zu können und es lagen Welten zwischen den Bikes. 
Der größte Vorteil von Carbon liegt meiner Meinung klar in der Steifigkeit. Und ich denke das kann man nicht daran fest machen  wie hoch die Lenkkopfsteifigkeit ist wie es die Bikebravos machen. 
Die verschiedenen Teile des Rahmens sind mit ihren Carbonfasern speziell für dieses Bike und den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck ausgelegt. 
Das ist auch der große  Nachteil von Stahl, viel zu weich, oder unverhältnismäßig schwer. 
Ich sage nochmal das ich die gesamte Steifigkeit meine, nicht einzeln im Steuerrohr oder Tretlager gemessen, denn das sagt nicht viel aus. Lenkkopf steif, Tretlager steif aber dazwischen die Stabilität eines Schwammes. 
Vor nicht allzu länger Zeit haben viele, viele Leute über Alu geschimpft. Kurze Zeit später war es Standard. So wird es mit Carbon auch kommen. 
Nachteile sehe ich bei Carbon aber auch. Zum einen kann man strukturelle Schäden schlecht erkennen, bei Alu gibt es ne Beule oder es knickt zusammen. Man kann es zwar abklopfen aber das blöde Gefühl bleibt. Der zweite Nachteil liegt in der Entsorgung. Das Bike wird zum Sondermüll, wobei sich da ja auch schon etwas tut. 
Ich auf jeden Fall habe meine Skepsis weitgehend abgelegt und will nix anderes mehr.


----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

Für den ein oder anderen mag es auch einen gewissen ästhetischen Faktor geben der sich auf die Wurzeln des MTB Sports bezieht.Für mich ist Stahl klassisch schön und diese filigranen Rahmenformen mit ihren kleinen Details wird man halt beim Carbonrahmen nicht realisieren können.
Wenn ich diese klumpigen Steuerkopf,- oder Tretlagerbereiche sehe bei carbonbikes ist das für mich alles andere als schön...

Stabile Rahmen kann man aus allen möglichen Materialien bauen, sogar aus Holz.Hat es alles schon gegeben.


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Für den ein oder anderen mag es auch einen gewissen ästhetischen Faktor geben der sich auf die Wurzeln des MTB Sports bezieht.Für mich ist Stahl klassisch schön und diese filigranen Rahmenformen mit ihren kleinen Details wird man halt beim Carbonrahmen nicht realisieren können.
> Wenn ich diese klumpigen Steuerkopf,- oder Tretlagerbereiche sehe bei carbonbikes ist das für mich alles andere als schön...
> 
> Stabile Rahmen kann man aus allen möglichen Materialien bauen, sogar aus Holz.Hat es alles schon gegeben.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich finde Stahl Bikes häßlich. Carbon wirkt organischer, fließender. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten. 
Funktional allerdings ist Stahl zurecht "gestorben". Als Liebhaber klassischer Bikes ist es völlig ok bei Stahl zu bleiben, will man allerdings "mehr" von seinem Bike ist Stahl der falsche Werkstoff. Alu hat sich seinerzeit völlig zurecht durchgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich finde Stahl Bikes häßlich. Carbon wirkt organischer, fließender. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
> Funktional allerdings ist Stahl zurecht "gestorben". Als Liebhaber klassischer Bikes ist es völlig ok bei Stahl zu bleiben, will man allerdings "mehr" von seinem Bike ist Stahl der falsche Werkstoff. Alu hat sich seinerzeit völlig zurecht durchgesetzt.


Zum Glück ist das so sonst würde ja jeder mit dem gleichen Material durch die Gegend eiern...
Ich finde gerade diese Vielfalt spannend.


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das so sonst würde ja jeder mit dem gleichen Material durch die Gegend eiern...
> Ich finde gerade diese Vielfalt spannend.



Absolut. Trotz allem muss man aber sagen das Carbon, rein sachlich betrachtet, das beste Material ist um gute Bikes zu bauen.


----------



## fiatpolski (12. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Absolut. Trotz allem muss man aber sagen das Carbon, rein sachlich betrachtet, das beste Material ist um gute Bikes zu bauen.



Definiere Gut. Du wirst von jedem was anderes hören. Von daher ist die Aussage das Carbon der beste Baustoff wäre pauschalisierend.


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> Definiere Gut. Du wirst von jedem was anderes hören. Von daher ist die Aussage das Carbon der beste Baustoff wäre pauschalisierend.



Es lassen sich Rahmenformen realisieren die mit Alu etc. nicht machbar sind bzw.nur durch größere Kompromisse umsetzbar sind ( weniger steif, Einsatz von Gussets). Carbonfasern können dem Einsatz nach entsprechend eingesetzt werden. Steif in der einen Richtung, Flex in der andern. Das kann man nur mit Carbon. Also steifer, somit effizienter, bei gleichzeitig höherem Komfort. 
Also pauschalisierend finde ich das gar nicht. Ganz sachlich ist es nun mal so. Man muss den Werkstoff nicht mögen, war auch lange skeptisch, und bin es immer noch ein wenig, aber wenn man es emotionslos und sachlich betrachtet lässt es meiner Meinung nach keinen anderen Schluss zu.


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2017)

Es gibt nicht das eine "gut".
Ein Reiseradler will vielleicht einen Stahlrahmen, den man in jedem Hinterhof der Welt schweißen lassen kann.
ein anderer sucht einen leichten günstigen Alu-Rahmen, den er jährlich austauscht und selber lackiert,
ein ander sucht den leichtesten Rahmen den wo gibt,
usw....

Jeder hat andere Anforderungen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man mit Carbonrahmen weit mehr Möglichkeiten hat um den besten Kompromis aus Leichtigkeit, Langlebigkeit und auch Robustheit zu bauen.


----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

Es gibt immer nur das bestmögliche Material für den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck.
Und da Ansprüche und Vorlieben sehr stark differieren kann man es nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer nur das bestmögliche Material für den jeweiligen Verwendungszweck.
> Und da Ansprüche und Vorlieben sehr stark differieren kann man es nicht pauschalisieren.



Genau, in unserem Fall ist es das Mtb. Und nochmal, das sind keine Pauschalisierungen. Der Einsatzzweck gibt die Ansprüche vor, wie gesagt Mtb.


----------



## red_hook (12. September 2017)

bei möglichen schlägen/aufsetzern oder stössen immer metall. es gibt bmx und trial räder aus carbon, sinnvoll sind sie nicht. dito ist jedes alltags rad im radständer besser aus metall, wenn mal wieder was dranfällt oder wer dran langschabt.
bei reinen fahrgeräten entstehen die probleme nicht beim fahren, sondern beim transport. 
klar hält carbon was aus, aber wie viel?


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> bei möglichen schlägen/aufsetzern oder stössen immer metall. es gibt bmx und trial räder aus carbon, sinnvoll sind sie nicht. dito ist jedes alltags rad im radständer besser aus metall, wenn mal wieder was dranfällt oder wer dran langschabt.
> bei reinen fahrgeräten entstehen die probleme nicht beim fahren, sondern beim transport.
> klar hält carbon was aus, aber wie viel?



Ich denke, nicht wissen, mehr als Alu. Das größte Problem ist der Kopf. Die Sorge. Schau dir an was ein Macaskill mit dem 5010 oder der Wibmer mit dem Stumpi anstellt. Wie viel Drops die verkacken, wie häufig und hart die ihre Bikes wegschmeißen und einfach wieder draufsteigen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. September 2017)

Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass dieser Thread hier andere Erkenntnisse zu Tage fördern wird als die ca. 100, in denen das Thema bisher schon diskutiert wurde?
Was kommt als nächstes?
"Taugen SRAM-Schaltungen, oder sollte man bei Shimano bleiben?",
"Vor- und Nachteile von Scheibenbremsen",
"26" oder größer?",
"Während der Fahrt verstellbare Sattelstützen - anfälliges Spielzeug oder nützliche Neuerung?",
"1-fach-Antriebe in der Praxis?"


----------



## S-H-A (12. September 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Glaubt Ihr ernsthaft, dass dieser Thread hier andere Erkenntnisse zu Tage fördern wird als die ca. 100, in denen das Thema bisher schon diskutiert wurde?
> Was kommt als nächstes?
> "Taugen SRAM-Schaltungen, oder sollte man bei Shimano bleiben?",
> "Vor- und Nachteile von Scheibenbremsen",
> ...



Nein, natürlich nicht. Doch lustig machen durfte ich mich auch nicht. Mich regt es aber schon auf wenn Stahlradfahrer über Carbon schimpfen, hä?
Genau wie das ewige gemotze über Dot. Kann dann einfach nicht die Fresse halten, aber Recht hast du.


----------



## systemgewicht (12. September 2017)

BMX und Trial halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll, weil bei den Tricks in der Übungsphase oft etwas passiert.

Allerdings: es tut einem Alu-Rahmen oder einem Federgabel-Rohr ebenfalls nicht gut wenn es hart gegen Metall oder Fels stößt.
Ein Rad ist einfach nicht dafür gebaut dass sein Rahmen geprügelt wird. Reifen, Sattel, Pedale, das sind die Punkte wo Kräfte und Impulse einwirken.

Ein Carbonteil hält erst mal größere Schläge aus, wo Alu schon eine Delle hat. Der Felgentest in der MB von vor ca 4 Monaten hat auch gezeigt, dass Carbonfelgen haltbarer sind weil sie keine Dellen kriegen. Ich glaube das gar nicht, dass man mit einem Alurahmen nach Sturz auf Fels besser dasteht (statistisch gesehen).


----------



## decay (12. September 2017)

Seit mein altes Nomad Carbon mal 40 Tiefenmeter durch einen felsdurchsetzten Hang gepoltert ist und ich bei jedem Aufprall dachte jetzt isses soweit, jetzt geht das Ding kaputt, habe ich keinerlei Bedenken mehr. Habe das dann noch 2 Jahre gefahren und es fährt mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar Monate in Fremdbesitz ohne zu murren.

Abgesehen davon taugts mir von der Steifigkeit halt einfach mehr, grad beim Antritt und wenn man heftig in Kurven fährt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese klumpigen Steuerkopf,- oder Tretlagerbereiche sehe bei carbonbikes ist das für mich alles andere als schön...


Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das Sinn macht? Und das Stahl der denkbar schlechteste Werkstoff für ein stabiles, steifes und leichtes Bike ist? Ok, ich habe etwas übertrieben, es gibt schlechtere. Kein Controller würde Lenkköpfe und Innenlagergehäuse so massiv ausführen, wenn man es aus den o. a. Gründen nicht müsste. Und mit Carbon auch ästhetisch kann. Vor allem kann man das Material dort konzentrieren, wo es Sinn macht. Versuch das mal mit Stahl. Beim Ratt.
Ich, für meine Person, möchte nie mehr ein Stahlrad fahren. Kann ich auch auf Wackelpudding reiten.


----------



## jsunny (12. September 2017)

Das Problem mit CFK Laminaten ist in der Regel nicht die Carbon Faser sonder die Anbindung der Faser an das umgebende Harz. Ein Laminat kann und das sein größer Vorteil gegenüber Alu anisotrop aufgebaut werden. D.h. je nach verwendeter Faserrichtung der einzelnen Gewebe kann hier richtungsabhängig die Festigkeit und auch begrenzt die Steifigkeit beeinflusst werden. Da die Bruchdehnung der Carbon Faser und die des Harzes ungefähr eine Größenordnung auseinander liegt, das Harz aber eigentlich keine Festigkeit mitbringe kommt es in der Regel zu einen delamieren der Schichten, dann zu einem Knicken der einzelnen Lagen und dann erst zum Bruch. Was man da im Video hört ist also ungefähr dieser Ablauf. Aus dem Flugzeugbau kommend ist dieses Geräusch von so manchen Bruchtest her bekannt.
Aber dafür kann man einen Rahmen auslegen der dann immer noch steifer und leichter ist als ein Alu oder gar Stahlrahmen. Carbon wird erst dann zu einem Problem wenn es in kleinen Radien verlegt wird oder es zu einem Schlag senkrecht zur Faserorientierung kommt. Jemand der schon mal mit Carbon Fasern gearbeitet hat wird feststellen das man selbst einen dünnen Roving nicht zerreisen kann. Macht man aber einen einfachen Knoten hinein reißt der Roving praktisch ohne Kraftaufwand. Enge Biegeradien die eine hohe Schubspannung in der Faser verursachen klassen jede Carbonfaser bei einem Bruchteil ihrer eigentlichen Zugfestigkeit versagen.
Belastungen senkrecht zum Laminat bzw. zur Faserorientierung bewirken ein lokales "Einbeulen" des Laminats, so dass zwischen den Laminatschichten eine Schubspannung entsteht welche auch zu einer Delamination führen kann. Damit wird sofort die Biegesteifigkeit herabgesetzt weil zwischen den Lagen bei Biege- oder Druckbeanspruchung keine Kraft übertragen werden kann. Der Rahmen verliert an "Beulsteifigkeit" und somit insgesamt an Festigkeit weil das Laminat nach innen oder außen bei Druckbeanstruckung ausweichen möchte. In der Regel sind derartige Schäden an Laminaten von außen höchstens durch einen kleinen Schaden im Gelcoat oder der Lackierung zu erkennen. Wenn man "Glück" hat knistert der Rahmen bei Belastung was einem das Röntgen erspart, nicht aber den Neukauf oder der Reparaturversuch. 
Theoretisch kann man einen MTB Rahmen bauen der 25 - 40% leichter ist als ein Alu Rahmen wenn man ihn nicht auf Beulen belastet und er keine Schläge abbekommt. Diese könnte man umgehen indem man anstatt ein durchgehendes "Carbonrohr" aufzubauen auf die Sandwich Bauweise zurückgreift. D.h. man Macht einen Aufbau der Rohrwand aus einem sehr dünnen Glasgewebe (mechanischer Schutz der Carbonfaser, 27 - 44g/m²) der entsprechenden Menge an Carbon, einen Kern einem Schaum oder Wabenmaterial (Rohazell, Kevlar Waabenmaterial) und auf der Innenseite des "Rohres" wieder Carbongewebe. Ein solches Laminat muss dann in der Regel per Vakuum Sack getempert ausgehärtet werden. Im Flugzeugbau ist dies seit 20 Jahren Stand der Technik.

Ein derartiger Rahmen wäre dann Bocksteif und bei gleichem Gewicht wie aus Alu deutlich bruchfester oder aber bei vergleichbarer Festigkeit leichter 10 - 15%. Man baut also mehr Festigkeit (Schläge die zum Beulen führen, Festigkeitsverlust durch Biegeradien gerade bei Einbindung von Metallinserts für Verschraubungen, Steckachsen, Schaltaugen, .....) ein als man im Normalbertrieb ohne Sturz oder Umfallen des Rades benötigt. Eibnflüsse die Geschwindikeits- und Temperaturversprödung lassen wir mal besser außen vor. 

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das Sinn macht? Und das Stahl der denkbar schlechteste Werkstoff für ein stabiles, steifes und leichtes Bike ist? Ok, ich habe etwas übertrieben, es gibt schlechtere. Kein Controller würde Lenkköpfe und Innenlagergehäuse so massiv ausführen, wenn man es aus den o. a. Gründen nicht müsste. Und mit Carbon auch ästhetisch kann. Vor allem kann man das Material dort konzentrieren, wo es Sinn macht. Versuch das mal mit Stahl. Beim Ratt.
> Ich, für meine Person, möchte nie mehr ein Stahlrad fahren. Kann ich auch auf Wackelpudding reiten.



Nee Mensch auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen...danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (12. September 2017)

tldr


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Nee Mensch auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen...danke für die Aufklärung.


Da nicht für. Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2017)

jsunny schrieb:


> Das Problem mit CFK Laminaten ist in der Regel nicht die Carbon Faser sonder die Anbindung der Faser an das umgebende Harz. Ein Laminat kann und das sein größer Vorteil gegenüber Alu anisotrop aufgebaut werden. D.h. je nach verwendeter Faserrichtung der einzelnen Gewebe kann hier richtungsabhängig die Festigkeit und auch begrenzt die Steifigkeit beeinflusst werden. Da die Bruchdehnung der Carbon Faser und die des Harzes ungefähr eine Größenordnung auseinander liegt, das Harz aber eigentlich keine Festigkeit mitbringe kommt es in der Regel zu einen delamieren der Schichten, dann zu einem Knicken der einzelnen Lagen und dann erst zum Bruch. Was man da im Video hört ist also ungefähr dieser Ablauf. Aus dem Flugzeugbau kommend ist dieses Geräusch von so manchen Bruchtest her bekannt.
> Aber dafür kann man einen Rahmen auslegen der dann immer noch steifer und leichter ist als ein Alu oder gar Stahlrahmen. Carbon wird erst dann zu einem Problem wenn es in kleinen Radien verlegt wird oder es zu einem Schlag senkrecht zur Faserorientierung kommt. Jemand der schon mal mit Carbon Fasern gearbeitet hat wird feststellen das man selbst einen dünnen Roving nicht zerreisen kann. Macht man aber einen einfachen Knoten hinein reißt der Roving praktisch ohne Kraftaufwand. Enge Biegeradien die eine hohe Schubspannung in der Faser verursachen klassen jede Carbonfaser bei einem Bruchteil ihrer eigentlichen Zugfestigkeit versagen.
> Belastungen senkrecht zum Laminat bzw. zur Faserorientierung bewirken ein lokales "Einbeulen" des Laminats, so dass zwischen den Laminatschichten eine Schubspannung entsteht welche auch zu einer Delamination führen kann. Damit wird sofort die Biegesteifigkeit herabgesetzt weil zwischen den Lagen bei Biege- oder Druckbeanspruchung keine Kraft übertragen werden kann. Der Rahmen verliert an "Beulsteifigkeit" und somit insgesamt an Festigkeit weil das Laminat nach innen oder außen bei Druckbeanstruckung ausweichen möchte. In der Regel sind derartige Schäden an Laminaten von außen höchstens durch einen kleinen Schaden im Gelcoat oder der Lackierung zu erkennen. Wenn man "Glück" hat knistert der Rahmen bei Belastung was einem das Röntgen erspart, nicht aber den Neukauf oder der Reparaturversuch.
> Theoretisch kann man einen MTB Rahmen bauen der 25 - 40% leichter ist als ein Alu Rahmen wenn man ihn nicht auf Beulen belastet und er keine Schläge abbekommt. Diese könnte man umgehen indem man anstatt ein durchgehendes "Carbonrohr" aufzubauen auf die Sandwich Bauweise zurückgreift. D.h. man Macht einen Aufbau der Rohrwand aus einem sehr dünnen Glasgewebe (mechanischer Schutz der Carbonfaser, 27 - 44g/m²) der entsprechenden Menge an Carbon, einen Kern einem Schaum oder Wabenmaterial (Rohazell, Kevlar Waabenmaterial) und auf der Innenseite des "Rohres" wieder Carbongewebe. Ein solches Laminat muss dann in der Regel per Vakuum Sack getempert ausgehärtet werden. Im Flugzeugbau ist dies seit 20 Jahren Stand der Technik.
> ...


Das ist doch mal ein gescheiter Beitrag. Da kann jeder was mit anfangen.


----------



## red_hook (12. September 2017)

Und wo sind die alten Carbonräder (im Gegensatz zu Jahrzehnte alten Stahlrädern)?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> Und wo sind die alten Carbonräder (im Gegensatz zu Jahrzehnte alten Stahlrädern)?


Warum fragst du? Du hast sie doch selbst beantwortet. Stell die gleiche Frage mal in hundert Jahren. Dann sind in etwa genau so lang Carbonräder gebaut worden, wie jetzt Stahlräder.
Ich weiß schon, was du gerne damit ausdrücken möchtest und du weißt auch, dass das aber so was von an der Realität vorbei geht, oder?


----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> Und wo sind die alten Carbonräder (im Gegensatz zu Jahrzehnte alten Stahlrädern)?


Und die alten Anekdoten wie damals die erste Freundin auf dem Oberrohr spazieren gefahren...Camping mit den Jungs und haufenweise Gepäck am Bike.
Jaja...sowas hört man immer wieder von den charmvollen Plastikbikes


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Und die alten Anekdoten wie damals die erste Freundin auf dem Oberrohr spazieren gefahren...Camping mit den Jungs und haufenweise Gepäck am Bike.
> Jaja...sowas hört man immer wieder von den charmvollen Plastikbikes


@Geisterfahrer hat völlig Recht. Solange hier über nostalgische Erinnerungen und persönliche Vorlieben gepostet wird, statt über harte Fakten wie @jsunny, ist das hier fürn Ar..h und bringt uns nicht weiter.
@Terencehill82, bei allem Respekt, deine Posts gehören gehören in die Abteilung A...


----------



## Terencehill82 (12. September 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @Geisterfahrer hat völlig Recht. Solange hier über nostalgische Erinnerungen und persönliche Vorlieben gepostet wird, statt über harte Fakten wie @jsunny, ist das hier fürn Ar..h und bringt uns nicht weiter.
> @Terencehill82, bei allem Respekt, deine Posts gehören gehören in die Abteilung A...


Nunja, das die Leute allergisch reagieren bei ihrem liebsten ist eine ganz normale Reaktion.Und so ziemlich in jedem Fred hier im Forum bis jetzt so gewesen.
Daran wird auch dieser hier nichts ändern.Jeder verteidigt sein Material bis aufs Blut und am Ende wirds persönlich wenn keine anständigen Gegenargumente mehr greifen.
Und für den A... ist da schon Endhaltestelle.
Kann man genausowenig ernst nehmen so Leutchen.


----------



## alleyoop (13. September 2017)

Warum nicht das Beste aus zwei Welten? N schicken Alurahmen, für die Faserfreunde ordentlich mit Gaffa umwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (13. September 2017)

alleyoop schrieb:


> Warum nicht das Beste aus zwei Welten? N schicken Alurahmen, für die Faserfreunde ordentlich mit Gaffa umwickelt.


Vorbauten gibt es z.B. in der Ausführung Alukern mit Fasern umwickelt. Natürlich Carbonfasern und nicht Gaffa, wir reden hier ja von Carbon.
Und "das warum nicht?" ist eigentlich sehr leicht zu beantworten. Weil es eben nicht "das Beste" aus zwei Welten vereint, sondern hauptsächlich die Nachteile beider Werkstoffe...

Irgendwie hab ichs mir zur Aufgabe gemacht auf Zwischenrufe von nicht witzigen Spaßvögeln zu antworten


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Nunja, das die Leute allergisch reagieren bei ihrem liebsten ist eine ganz normale Reaktion.Und so ziemlich in jedem Fred hier im Forum bis jetzt so gewesen.


Weder Stahl, noch Alu oder Kohle ist mein Liebstes. Und allergisch reagiere ich auf ganz andere Sachen.
Du musst jetzt nicht beleidigt zurück Treten, nur weil ich deine Posts mit, zugegeben harten, aber nicht persönlich gemeinten Worten, als nicht wirklich als zielführend eingestuft habe. Der Thread hier heißt nun mal "Stabilität von Carbonrahmen" und nicht "Und die alten Anekdoten wie damals die erste Freundin auf dem Oberrohr spazieren gefahren...Camping mit den Jungs und haufenweise Gepäck am Bike.
Jaja...sowas hört man immer wieder von den charmvollen Plastikbikes " usw.



Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Daran wird auch dieser hier nichts ändern.Jeder verteidigt sein Material bis aufs Blut und am Ende wirds persönlich wenn keine anständigen Gegenargumente mehr greifen.


Nochmal, weder Stahl, noch Alu oder Kohle ist mein Material. Gefahren bin ich das alles. Aktuell ist es Kohle. Meines ist das Material aus dem sich am Besten artgerecht bewegte Mtb's bauen lassen. Spezialfälle wie Reisebikes, BMX usw. lasse ich hier außen vor. Und das ist sicher kein Stahl. Wohingegen du auf genau diesem toten Gaul  herumreitest und das tust, was du bei anderen verurteilst: 


Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Und für den A... ist da schon Endhaltestelle.
> Kann man genausowenig ernst nehmen so Leutchen.



Mein Post war und ist nicht persönlich gemeint. Das mache, will und möchte ich nicht. Sollte das bei dir so angekommen sein, dann tut es mir leid.
Ich habe den Thread mehrmals rauf und runter gelesen. Das Thema ist spannend und interessant. Bei der hier im Forum vorhandenen Fachkompetenz, die manchen Hersteller von Carbonrahmen vor Neid erblassen lässt, dessen bin ich mir sicher, sollte es doch möglich sein, dieses Thema ohne sinnfreies Hauen und Stechen, technisch sachlich weiterzuführen. Oder?


----------



## S-H-A (13. September 2017)

Jeder Mensch ist, in welcher Form auch immer, voller Vorurteile und es ist eine Frage des Intellekt damit umzugehen. 
Wenn jemand etwas verteufelt was er noch nie verwendet oder zumindest ausprobiert hat, in unserem Fall Carbon, ist das für mich ein Zeichen von mangelndem Intellekt. 
Man muss nicht alles probieren, nur behaupten es würde nicht schmecken darf man dann auch nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles probieren, nur behaupten es würde nicht schmecken darf man dann auch nicht.


----------



## red_hook (13. September 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Gefahren bin ich das alles.


erinnert an aquarianer die schon jeden fisch 'hatten'.
hohl.
sorry, aber mit konsumfuzzis rede ich nicht. 
ist natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint. 

zurück zur realität: wir sehen keine alten Carbonräder. werden wir auch zukünftig nicht.


----------



## decay (13. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> zurück zur realität: wir sehen keine alten Carbonräder. werden wir auch zukünftig nicht.



@red_hook wir = Du und Deine abgespaltenen Egos? Du hast sicher belegbare Daten dafür, oder?

Ich sehe einige wenn ich so rumfahre, die sehen nichtmal schlecht aus und wirken auf mich auch klassisch. Alu wird auch lang gefahren. Stahl sieht man entweder irgendwelche Hipster mit neuen Stahlrahmen oder halt die Leute, die damals in den Anfängen auf ihrem Stahlroß hängengeblieben sind.
Meinetwegen kann jeder fahren was er möchte, aber Thema hier ist Stabilität von Carbonrahmen soweit ich das überblicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (13. September 2017)

Nu entspannt euch doch mal...ein wenig darf doch auch gefloskelt werden oder etwa nicht?
Muss man dann doch nicht direkt angehen wenn ein Spässchen gemacht wird.
Ich selber habe auch schon einige Carbonrahmen gefahren...beim Hardtail halte ich es klassisch und deshalb kommt für mich nur Stahl in Frage.
Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Trailbike...oder wie auch immer die Gattung sich schimpft und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls aus Carbon.

Aber manche Floskel wie Freundin auf Oberrohr weist ebenfalls darauf hin das es sehr wohl im Alltag mit Carbonrahmen einige böse Überraschungen geben KANN bei nicht sachgemäßer Verwendung wo man sich bei anderen Materialien evtl nicht so die Gedanken machen muss.
Und das hat für mich sehr wohl etwas mit der Stabilität zu tun...

Carbon ist eine super Sache keine Frage, aber mit Sicherheit nicht ultimativ oder alternativlos.


----------



## S-H-A (13. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Nu entspannt euch doch mal...ein wenig darf doch auch gefloskelt werden oder etwa nicht?
> Muss man dann doch nicht direkt angehen wenn ein Spässchen gemacht wird.
> Ich selber habe auch schon einige Carbonrahmen gefahren...beim Hardtail halte ich es klassisch und deshalb kommt für mich nur Stahl in Frage.
> Mein nächstes Bike wird ein Trailbike...oder wie auch immer die Gattung sich schimpft und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls aus Carbon.
> ...



Wenn das Oberrohr des Carbonbikes bricht weil die Freundin darauf saß, lag es ganz sicher nicht am Carbon, sondern an der Freundin.


----------



## Terencehill82 (13. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wenn das Oberrohr des Carbonbikes bricht weil die Freundin darauf saß, lag es ganz sicher nicht am Carbon, sondern an der Freundin.


Hast mich erwischt ...ich steh auf dicke Tanten 

und was ist mit Dachgepäckträgern und hastig angezogenen Unterrohrklemmen?

Nen Paar hab ich noch...


----------



## alleyoop (13. September 2017)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Vorbauten gibt es z.B. in der Ausführung Alukern mit Fasern umwickelt. Natürlich Carbonfasern und nicht Gaffa, wir reden hier ja von Carbon.
> Und "das warum nicht?" ist eigentlich sehr leicht zu beantworten. Weil es eben nicht "das Beste" aus zwei Welten vereint, sondern hauptsächlich die Nachteile beider Werkstoffe...
> 
> Irgendwie hab ichs mir zur Aufgabe gemacht auf Zwischenrufe von nicht witzigen Spaßvögeln zu antworten



Hab nix gegen Carbon. Hier im Haus steht sogar seit über 20 Jahren so ein Plaste Bomber, wird nach wie vor ab und zu gefahren, nettes Radl!  Übrigens auch ne Art Carbon-Alu Verbund, aber halt noch ganz klassisch: Carbonröhrchen verklebt mit Alumuffen.


----------



## S-H-A (13. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Hast mich erwischt ...ich steh auf dicke Tanten
> 
> und was ist mit Dachgepäckträgern und hastig angezogenen Unterrohrklemmen?
> 
> Nen Paar hab ich noch...



Das ist doch nicht lustig, keine Floskel mehr wie du deine Kommentare selbst beschrieben hast. Wenn du wieder ernsthaft über die Stabilität von Carbon diskutieren möchtest, kündige es besser an damit es alle verstehen. 
Wenn du die Klemme "zu hastig" zuknallst, bist du zu grobmotorisch. Jetzt lass gut sein mit den Vergleichen zu Stahl. Wird langsam rostig


----------



## Terencehill82 (13. September 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht lustig, keine Floskel mehr wie du deine Kommentare selbst beschrieben hast. Wenn du wieder ernsthaft über die Stabilität von Carbon diskutieren möchtest, kündige es besser an damit es alle verstehen.
> Wenn du die Klemme "zu hastig" zuknallst, bist du zu grobmotorisch. Jetzt lass gut sein mit den Vergleichen zu Stahl. Wird langsam rostig


Hab ich ja schon mitbekommen das es hier etwas spröde zugeht und das mit dem verstehen nicht so jedermanns Sache ist.

Nichtsdestotrotz könnte man sich mal sachlich über diverse Querbelastungen des Materials im Alltag unterhalten.
Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nichtmal so unwichtig da viele Rahmen auch gerade aus Schusseligkeit kaputt gehen.
Das Carbon für den Fahrbetrieb ausreichend stabil ist sollte nun schon ausreichend festgestellt worden sein.

Und lass meinen Stahlbock doch mal aussen vor...der gammelt wenns nass wird und hat auch sonst noch weitere Nachteile.


----------



## systemgewicht (13. September 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch die stabilen Tennisschläger aus Holz?


----------



## Florent29 (13. September 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch die stabilen Tennisschläger aus Holz?



Nein...aber es gibt jetzt Bikes aus Holz:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/a-bike-frame-made-from-whisky-barrels-50797/
Das hier riecht sogar gut...


----------



## Terencehill82 (13. September 2017)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein...aber es gibt jetzt Bikes aus Holz:
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/a-bike-frame-made-from-whisky-barrels-50797/
> Das hier riecht sogar gut...


Das hab ich auch schon gesehen...sehr geil 
Oder aus Bambus...die Rohre schön mit Faden vertüddelt


----------



## 4cross jan (15. September 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Dachgepäckträgern und hastig angezogenen Unterrohrklemmen?
> 
> Nen Paar hab ich noch...



Wenn eine belastungsgerecht ausgeführte Konstruktion nicht konstruktionsgerecht belastet wird ist die Ursache für das Versagen nicht in der Konstruktion zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_hook (18. September 2017)

sah im zug ne frau mit nem trek carbonrennrad. passte sehr auf, dass andere ihr rad nicht gegen ihres lehnten. 
vor dem hotel carbonhobel die hingelegt wurden, damit sie bei wind nicht umfallen konnten.
im caf_é_ schließlich ne gruppe carbonrenner die ihre räder vorsichtig in eine ecke stellten. 
und wie sich dieses jonglieren roher eier vor meinem auge abspielte, wurde mir eindringlich klar: wie dumm ist es doch, wenn ich mir alle naslang sorgen um mein rad machen muss, sobald ich abgestiegen bin.


----------



## --- (18. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> wie dumm ist es doch, wenn ich mir alle naslang sorgen um mein rad machen muss, sobald ich abgestiegen bin.


Dumm ist nur wenn man denkt das man sich Sorgen machen muß. Und wenn halt manche Leutchen ihren Carbonrenner wie ein rohes Ei behandeln dann muß das nicht zwangsläufig am Carbon ansich liegen.

Ich will übrigens auch nicht das irgendwer sein Bike gegen mein Bike lehnt. Egal ob Alu, Carbon oder Stahl.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. September 2017)

red_hook schrieb:


> sah im zug ne frau mit nem trek carbonrennrad. passte sehr auf, dass andere ihr rad nicht gegen ihres lehnten.
> vor dem hotel carbonhobel die hingelegt wurden, damit sie bei wind nicht umfallen konnten.
> im caf_é_ schließlich ne gruppe carbonrenner die ihre räder vorsichtig in eine ecke stellten.
> und wie sich dieses jonglieren roher eier vor meinem auge abspielte, wurde mir eindringlich klar: wie dumm ist es doch, wenn ich mir alle naslang sorgen um mein rad machen muss, sobald ich abgestiegen bin.



So langsam begreife ich es auch, dank deiner unermüdlichen Arbeit deine Vorurteile Anderen eindringlich zu vermitteln: Carbon ist Scheiße.

Mal ehrlich, was ist verwerflich daran, im Zug auf sein Rad aufzupassen, es hinzulegen, damit es nicht umfällt und es vorsichtig abzustellen. Mache ich mit jedem Rad, ungeachtet des Baumaterials. Überhaupt mit allem, was ich so täglich in den Händen habe. Ich will halt nicht, dass es unnötig und vermeidbar beschädigt wird. Das ist doch nicht dem Carbon geschuldet, sondern ganz einfach meiner Erziehung, mit allen Dingen sorgsam und respektvoll umzugehen.
Bei dir scheint da offensichtlich einiges schiefgelaufen zu sein. Du kannst mit deinen Dingen so umgehen wie du das gerne möchtest, ob du die dabei schredderst oder nicht ist mir so lang wie breit, aber verschone mich damit, deinen Umgang mit den dir anvertrauten Materialien mit der, deiner Meinung nach, Untauglichkeit von Carbon gleichzusetzen. Ich fasse es nicht. Solche dummen Statements machen mich jetzt aber richtig wuschig, muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## everywhere.local (18. September 2017)

und, gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## memphis35 (18. September 2017)

Nöö , Game over


----------



## red_hook (18. September 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch die stabilen Tennisschläger aus Holz?










Rudirabe schrieb:


> Carbon ist Scheiße.


----------



## --- (19. September 2017)

Der Gesichtsausdruck ist unbezahlbar


----------



## IYDKMIGTHTKY (11. Juni 2018)

mal eine Frage... von welcher nicht materialgerechten Verwendung sprechen wir? Wenn man über eine Wurzel "stolpert" oder den Lenker verreisst? ... oder einen 10 Meter Drop nicht landet?


----------



## feedyourhead (11. Juni 2018)

IYDKMIGTHTKY schrieb:


> mal eine Frage... von welcher nicht materialgerechten Verwendung sprechen wir? Wenn man über eine Wurzel "stolpert" oder den Lenker verreisst? ... oder einen 10 Meter Drop nicht landet?



Ohne das Bauteil zu kennen, kann man das nicht pauschal beantworten. Was im übrigen für Aluanbauteile genauso gilt wie für Carbonteile.
Der 10 Meter Drop ist weder mit dem Leichtbaulenker aus Carbon, noch mit dem aus Alu empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (11. Juni 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ohne das Bauteil zu kennen, kann man das nicht pauschal beantworten. Was im übrigen für Aluanbauteile genauso gilt wie für Carbonteile.
> Der 10 Meter Drop ist weder mit dem Leichtbaulenker aus Carbon, noch mit dem aus Alu empfehlenswert.


das spielt doch keine Rolle, wichtig ist nur, dass das Carbon (mutmasslich!) nicht hält.


----------



## IYDKMIGTHTKY (11. Juni 2018)

in erster Linie mein ich den Frame, Lenker, Kurbel, Laufräder.
Ich verteufel in keinster Weise neue Technologien und Materiale, und bin sehr gespannt wie sich so ein Enduro aus Carbon fährt.

Und der Trend zeigt auch, dass Bikes mit TOP Komponenten zunehmend nur noch mit Carbon Frames verkauft werden.
Alternative Ausbaustufen mit ALU gibt es entweder nicht, oder nur mit stark abgespeckter Ausstattung, somit bleibt einem im Endeffekt ja nichts übrig als zum Carbon zu greifen. 

Und dann stellt sich mit halt nur die Frage... bei einem Sturz (ohne Drop), der wirklich jedem passieren kann. Wird sowas im Testlabor simuliert? Wird das bei der Konstruktion von Carbonrahmen mit berücksichtigt?


----------



## feedyourhead (11. Juni 2018)

IYDKMIGTHTKY schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich mit halt nur die Frage... bei einem Sturz (ohne Drop), der wirklich jedem passieren kann. Wird sowas im Testlabor simuliert? Wird das bei der Konstruktion von Carbonrahmen mit berücksichtigt?



Wenn Du mit deinem Enduro bei voller Fahrt stürzt und dein Rahmen blöd auf einen Stein aufschlägt kann er kaputt gehen.


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Was im übrigen für Alurahmen genauso gilt wie für Carbonrahmen.



Nicht soviele Gedanken machen, die Rahmen halten schon was aus.


----------



## S-H-A (11. Juni 2018)

IYDKMIGTHTKY schrieb:


> in erster Linie mein ich den Frame, Lenker, Kurbel, Laufräder.
> Ich verteufel in keinster Weise neue Technologien und Materiale, und bin sehr gespannt wie sich so ein Enduro aus Carbon fährt.
> 
> Und der Trend zeigt auch, dass Bikes mit TOP Komponenten zunehmend nur noch mit Carbon Frames verkauft werden.
> ...



Wenn dein Carbonrahmen nach einem Sturz schrott ist ,wäre Alu auch im Eimer.


----------

